

Simple forum software for user feedback? - DenisM

I want my users and causal surfers to be able to leave feedback, ask questions and chat with me or each other. I need simple forum software and/or hosting that would let people post without registration, see recent posts and search for older posts. I want to minimize management to a point where I simply review comments. I also want to be able to move the forum later on, so I need location transparency (dns cname's), data portability and user account portability.<p><pre><code>  Suggestions?


  So far I looked at:</code></pre>
Google groups (registration required)
JS-Kit Comments(really nice and lightweight but has no search and no way to collapse threads)
PHPBB (rumors have it it's full of security bugs so I don't even want to start worrying about applying security patches on time)
vBullitien (seems very complex to setup/customize and also needs to be maintained)
getsatisfaction.com (registration required, very loud interface, little portability/transparency)
======
thorax
For quick feedback you can promote to feature requests and votes with a
site/widget like our featurelist: <http://featurelist.org>

<http://featurelist.org/info/features>

------
terpua
Look at Beast, RoR-based.

<http://beast.caboo.se/>

------
evdawg
I want to put another plug in there for Vanilla <http://getvanilla.com/>.
Great software!

------
nreece
Vanilla ( <http://getvanilla.com/> ), open-source, standards-compliant, multi-
lingual

bbPress ( <http://bbpress.org/> ), as simple as it gets, from the creators of
WordPress

PunBB ( <http://punbb.org/> ), fast and lightweight

------
jsomers
you could always hack news.arc:

> <http://www.arclanguage.org/install>

------
DenisM
One more idea: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186884>

------
DenisM
Just came across <http://disqus.com/> so I'll add it here for future
reference.

------
dcurtis
uservoice.com (which was just techcrunched)

------
slim
i use <http://getsatisfaction.com>

------
DenisM
For anyone still looking, I have settled on wikidot.

